# GRRMF has a new facebook page!



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid Florida | Facebook

Show your support for the Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid Florida and 'like' their facebook page! Just found this last night. Hopefully it will become a good place for old and new rescuers, fosters, etc to connect. 

We are so thankful for finding our Hanna through GRRMF. Top notch organization.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

I just did!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson has just become a fan too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I became a fan too.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I know they appreciate the support!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for GRRMF!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucy became a fan too.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I just became a fan, too! Why didn't I know about this since this is where 2 of my goldens came from?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a fan...

I just love that picture of SuperHanna & BatBoo!!


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Glad to see this thread came alive again, thanks for bumping Karen519!

Starfire5, they definitely need to put it in their newsletters. I just noticed the facebook 'like' feature on their homepage and then did a search.

Janine, thanks! they were well rewarded for the suffering they endured :


----------

